# Defy advanced vs OCR composite



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

Ive had a composite OCR for several years and wondering what improvements can be expected when upgrading to the defy advanced.
Internal cable routing?
Short reach brakes? ( caliper reach: pad to bolt distance)
Is the tapered steerer better?

Thanks!


----------



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

Nobody can offer a comment/opinion?


----------



## carbonconvert (Apr 12, 2009)

*Get the Defy*

The tecnology of tweaking the shape of the tubes has changed since your frame was made.
The overall ride should be more pleasant-stiffer, yet compliant. Lighter, more responsive. Head tube much stiffer than your current frame. Simply a nicer frame but, IMO all of Giants
line has awful color/graphics schemes. I have an 09 ADV 1 and its not as bad except the horrendous huge GIANT decals. Really, who needs stripe decals plastered all over the nice frame? Tech wise, huge upgrade from your frame-not that yours isn't a great frame.
Aesthetics of the frame design are much cleaner with the hidden cables


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

About the best advice I can give you is go to your LBS and test ride one and see what you think. The newly redesigned frame and fork is more aerodynamic and has a whole different feel than previous Giant TCR's I've owned. This bike is made for pure comfort. Not only did I just pick up my 2012 Defy Advanced 1 last week, but I also own a 2012 Bianchi Infinito. There's even a definite ride difference between the two of them. Personally, I like internal cabling. Down here in South Florida, the weather is hot and humid and I sweat a lot. Having internal cabling prevents the whole cable from being exposed to the sweat plus salty, humid air. I also like the aerodynamic seatpost. My Infinito has a round seatpost. As far as SRAM Force goes, that wasn't my first choice for a group set when I bought the bike as Ultegra and Di2 were out of stock and not projected in until March or April. But, I found I actually like SRAM better than Shimano now that I've got three rides under my belt. I like using just one lever instead of two. Took a bit to get used to, but it's more convenient. I just found out I could dump a bunch of gears when climbing a hill. On Shimano, I was only able to dump one or two at the most at a time.

The white/red/black color scheme really stands out too. 

Hope this helps. So, get out and test ride one!! You'll fall in love with it just as I did!!


----------

